# Pataks / Amoy Sauces, Ely, Cambridgeshire



## UrbanX (Feb 25, 2008)

Visited with Cavewheel, and Jonesy - It’s a revisit for me, the first time I went wasn’t great for lack of a decent torch. So decent torch in hand (Cheers Cavewheel!) and on with the tour: 

Westmill foods are responsible for things such as Pataks and Amoy sauce which you’ve probably splashed on your chickens balls. The company moved up t’North a few years back and their old factory has stood derelict since. 


Derelict courtyard:






Love the dramatic light inside










This pic sums up the feel of UE for me










The room with the hoppers / gantries, my favourite room. As soon as we walked in there was a kind of “wowww!” gasp followed by the stark realisation that the stairs leading up to them had been removed…even sooner followed by some comedy climbing, and me testing how high you can drop a maglite from! Oops!


----------



## King Al (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice pics, the one looking down the ladder is good also the second to last one is cool


----------



## Indefatigable (Feb 25, 2008)

Interesting location and some nice pics!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 25, 2008)

ooooh didn't know this place had closed. I've driven past it so many times (years ago mind lol). Especially love the 3rd pic, looking up, 5th one, looking down the ladder, and the 6th one, but like them all.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2008)

That photo of the hoppers is absolutely stunning! Great pics all around and an interesting explore.

Cheers


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 27, 2008)

Pataks do a mean tikka masala! No E numbers either! get in.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 27, 2008)

Cheers for comments! I could do with a silo of tikka massala installed on the side of the house! Maybe that's why they moved up t'north - us Southen softies cant do decent curry!

Forgot to mention that in the depths of the staff areas a smoke alarm is still bleeping away at random intervals, just to keep explorers alert!


----------



## Midnight (Feb 27, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> Cheers for comments! I could do with a silo of tikka massala installed on the side of the house! Maybe that's why they moved up t'north - us Southen softies cant do decent curry!
> 
> Forgot to mention that in the depths of the staff areas a smoke alarm is still bleeping away at random intervals, just to keep explorers alert!



If your going again mate.. let me know


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice report & set of pics. Enjoyed looking through these 

Lb


----------



## iainregan (Jul 30, 2008)

*Im going in*

As it the holidays for me (horray im off school for six weeks) i should be going back pretty sharpish.

The last time i went though all the doors were open.

But biking past it looks if they've all been closed 

Have the doors been closed??


----------

